# Newbie living in Fuengirola



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello All,

I moved to Fuengirola, with my husband, last week -We come from sunny Sussex -both pensioners. I am the, "lucky" one receiving a UK state pension, since my 60th !

I have greatly enjoyed & learnt from your forum, whilst planning our move. I applied for the S1, which was duly received , on arrival, at the apartment booked for a month.

We are planning to long term rent initially, until we find our feet. However, when we started the process of registering for NIE/Residencia, we realised that our temporary address could not be used - as we require a proper Rental agreement. We are obviously actively looking looking for such a rental- but very perturbed - as we find ourselves uncovered for medical care.

We have received a quote from Sanitas, today. Their minimum period is 1 year & their quote is quite exorbitant.

Any ideas would be gratefully received.

Many thanks.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I moved to Fuengirola, with my husband, last week -We come from sunny Sussex -both pensioners. I am the, "lucky" one receiving a UK state pension, since my 60th !
> 
> ...


Both OH and I are as retired people entitled to use the regional health service but OH prefers to pay for private treatment so we are both covered by Helicopteros Sanitarios, at a cost of around 360 euros p.a. for us both. This covers consultation with a GP and ambulance call outs but for specialist appointments, MRIs, XRays and so on you pay.
However....this entitles me to call an ambulance should I need one which will then convey me to the CdS Hospital in Marbella to be treated under the regional health service.
This may or may not be helpful in your case.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Allie-P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I moved to Fuengirola, with my husband, last week -We come from sunny Sussex -both pensioners. I am the, "lucky" one receiving a UK state pension, since my 60th !
> 
> ...


If you are pensioners, and have your S1, why do you want private health insurance? The Spanish medical service here in Andalucía is excellent and, in general, far better than the NHS. I am now getting treatment for a condition that they didn't even have a test for, let alone parameters in the UK. Just under a year ago I had a mild heart attack at 4am on a Tuesday, fixed, sorted out and discharged on Friday.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Both OH and I are as retired people entitled to use the regional health service but OH prefers to pay for private treatment so we are both covered by Helicopteros Sanitarios, at a cost of around 360 euros p.a. for us both. This covers consultation with a GP and ambulance call outs but for specialist appointments, MRIs, XRays and so on you pay.
> However....this entitles me to call an ambulance should I need one which will then convey me to the CdS Hospital in Marbella to be treated under the regional health service.
> This may or may not be helpful in your case.




Very helpful.....Many thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> If you are pensioners, and have your S1, why do you want private health insurance? The Spanish medical service here in Andalucía is excellent and, in general, far better than the NHS. I am now getting treatment for a condition that they didn't even have a test for, let alone parameters in the UK. Just under a year ago I had a mild heart attack at 4am on a Tuesday, fixed, sorted out and discharged on Friday.





Sorry, I probably didn't make myself clear.

We do want Spanish state health care - however, the Padron wouldn't accept my S1, which was completed with our initial temporary address . They only accept addresses with a proper tenancy agreement. 

I was enquiring about health care options, during the interim period - which is now until the 1st March, when our long term let commences.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Allie-P said:


> Sorry, I probably didn't make myself clear.
> 
> We do want Spanish state health care - however, the Padron wouldn't accept my S1, which was completed with our initial temporary address . They only accept addresses with a proper tenancy agreement.
> 
> I was enquiring about health care options, during the interim period - which is now until the 1st March, when our long term let commences.


I would be very careful of taking temporary private medical insurance,and then trying to register for state healthcare, especially in Fuengirola....

My father has been trying to do this and has been refused as the records show he has private medical insurance, and they won't let him register... He is perfectly entitled to it as he is a pensioner and has the S1 from the UK, but we've been arguing the case for months to no avail. We have also used the services of a gestor who has not been successful either! 

How long have you been here? Surely, you can still use your EHIC card for emergency cover until you have sorted the residency?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> I would be very careful of taking temporary private medical insurance,and then trying to register for state healthcare, especially in Fuengirola....
> 
> My father has been trying to do this and has been refused as the records show he has private medical insurance, and they won't let him register... He is perfectly entitled to it as he is a pensioner and has the S1 from the UK, but we've been arguing the case for months to no avail. We have also used the services of a gestor who has not been successful either!
> *
> How long have you been here? Surely, you can still use your EHIC card for emergency cover until you have sorted the residency*?



that's a bit of a catch-22

you're supposed to register within 90 days - officially you are resident at that point anyway, even if you don't register

once you are a resident of Spain the EHIC is no longer valid, since it's only for emergency holiday use

yes, some people do 'get away' with using the EHIC for ages (years, even ) - but they shouldn't & might find themselves presented with a bill if it's discovered that they live here


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> that's a bit of a catch-22
> 
> you're supposed to register within 90 days - officially you are resident at that point anyway, even if you don't register
> 
> ...


But the OP states they only moved here last week! I wouldn't ever suggest using the EHIC after the initial 90 day period


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lynn said:


> But the OP states they only moved here last week! I wouldn't ever suggest using the EHIC after the initial 90 day period



which is great - & I know _you'd _never suggest that - but I've seen it suggested so many times on various forums, that I though it was worth making the point


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. 

We want to do everything properly & I have advised Newcastle of our impending COA- a long term let from 1st March - a new SI is now on it's way.

We only moved to Spain on the 4th February & would use our EHIC in the interim, if needed.

Hopefully, we will be in the system early next month.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Allie-P said:


> Thank you for all your replies.
> 
> We want to do everything properly & I have advised Newcastle of our impending COA- a long term let from 1st March - a new SI is now on it's way.
> 
> ...


Just remember that you have two of the biggest pluses on the CdS right on your doorstep: Crispy Cod for the best fish and chips and Iceland. We have a 400km round-trip to get there


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Just remember that you have two of the biggest pluses on the CdS right on your doorstep: Crispy Cod for the best fish and chips and Iceland. We have a 400km round-trip to get there




Crispy Cod I have indeed sampled - delicious..... Iceland is a pleasure still to come..


----------



## expatspain (Feb 27, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I moved to Fuengirola, with my husband, last week -We come from sunny Sussex -both pensioners. I am the, "lucky" one receiving a UK state pension, since my 60th !
> 
> ...




Try Medifiatc we use them and so far so good


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

expatspain said:


> Try Medifiatc we use them and so far so good



Thank you - your reply much appreciated.


----------

